# Best and Worst post fight celebrations?



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Stephen Thompson not only impressed with his knock victory last night but he also impressed with his ninja-like post fight celebration.










What other post fight celebrations good or bad wowed you?

Anderson Silva's moves after he beat James Irvin comes to mind.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

John Dodson's post fight celebrations have always been my favourite


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Anderson always had some cool ones. 
His air guitar one was by far my favorite.
Dan Henderson's UFC 100 one was awesome too, especially since it came after knocking out Bisping in such a beautifully rugged fashion.
John Dodson also comes to mind, that guy could seriously probably do Men's gymnastics at the Olympic level.

Thompson's was pretty sick too.


As far as the worst? Barao.
I'm getting tired of seeing that weird [expletive] dancing shit, he looks like he's having a seizure.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Forrest griffins post fight anything


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Jacare's alligator walk and arm snapping routine is by far the best of any current fighter at the moment.

Tito and Chuck's were epic. My own favorite victory celebration is after Tito beat Bader. I only got into MMA in 2008 so it was my first time seeing Tito dig a grave in my era.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

TanyaJade said:


> As far as the worst? Barao.
> I'm getting tired of seeing that weird *expletive* dancing shit, he looks like he's having a seizure.


You don't have education enough to make any statement about that dance, where it is originated from or the kind of people that will enjoy it. Basically, you have nothing but the venom that transpires over your hateful keyboard.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Forgot about Jacare.
His alligator thing is probably the coolest in MMA today.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> You don't have education enough to make any statement about that dance, where it is originated from or the kind of people that will enjoy it. Basically, you have nothing but the venom that transpires over your hateful keyboard.


Get me a rowboat to ride down your river of tears.
I could care less about the history or culture behind whatever that weird shit Barao does. It looks ridiculous, like someone gave Tarzan cocaine.

By the way just because I think Barao's little macaco dance is stupid doesn't mean I don't like him. Seems like a nice gentleman and an exciting fighter. But I'm still pissed he totally owned my favorite fighter twice.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

TanyaJade said:


> Get me a rowboat to ride down your river of tears.
> I could care less about the history or culture behind whatever that weird shit Barao does. It looks ridiculous, like someone gave Tarzan cocaine.
> 
> By the way just because I think Barao's little macaco dance is stupid doesn't mean I don't like him. Seems like a nice gentleman and an exciting fighter. But I'm still pissed he totally owned my favorite fighter twice.


You don't get to relate people to macacos, monkeys or coming from favelas to make your point, though. A little civility is in order.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Pat Barry planking in the octagon was one of the most cringe worthy things I've seen after a fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You don't get to relate people to macacos, monkeys or coming from favelas to make your point, though. A little civility is in order.


I'm not from Korea, I still think eating cats is disgusting.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Jesus christ how did I forget Pat Barry.
His tears will drown New Orleans before a hurricane does.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GDPofDRB said:


> Pat Barry planking in the octagon was one of the most cringe worthy things I've seen after a fight.


This happened?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Best: Barao after beating Faber the first time.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I remember Stephen Thompsons UFC debut. He was pretty hyped up, knocked the dudes head off and did that superhero thing he did this time.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Mark Hunt casually walking away after knocking someone the F out!


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> Mark Hunt casually walking away after knocking someone the F out!


I'll up you one. 



















I literally had chills watching that. I thought Machida just died in the ring while Jones was on a stroll in the park.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

BJ licking Sherk's blood off of his gloves after destroying him. Weird, ****ed up, but awesome. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Worst for me is Jamie Varner at UFC 68 winning and then doing the chicken dance, followed by the worm.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Brad Pickett Gangnam Style anyone?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


>


So cool!:laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Mvp Needs To Return!!!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't care about Baraos dance... I just hate the way he creepily rubs the belt after Dana puts it around his waist.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm a sucker for the classics...








Hawaiian Kempo FTW


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Jeremy Stephens's after Rajael dos Anjos KO was epic!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


>


Lol wtf

That guy definitely watches Anime.


Would be hilarious though if the guy didnt go down and ran back towards and laid him out with a right hand from the side.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol wtf
> 
> That guy definitely watches Anime.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's one of those "if he survives this kick.. he deserves a free shot at me" :thumb02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Maybe it's one of those "if he survives this kick.. he deserves a free shot at me" :thumb02:


I think it was more one of those finishing blows where the guy afterwards knows its done before everyone else and he just stares straight ahead while the guy behind him stops for a moment and then collapses from being cut in half. 


Its very cool in Animes and its cool in real life it seems lol.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Best or worst? 










Pretty great either way :laugh:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Best or worst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viscardi was sure Herb Dean had stopped the fight.  ...Sorry, Herb. Still my favorite, but I couldn't resist.

-------------------------------------

I looked for Erick Silva's fence run and explosive backflip gif, but I couldn't find it. Some impressive moves.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Did Paul Harris celebrate and jump on the cage before the fight was stopped? Then almost get KOd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


>


I forgot about that one. Pretty funny.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I guess Paul Daley's post fight 'celebration' is either the worst or the best.... depending on what you think of Koscheck


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

My favorite by far was the UFC 100 Lesnar double middle fingers to the crowd. Obviously I'm biased since he was my favorite, but I thought it was just perfect. And knowing that part made Dana unhappy made it better.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Did Paul Harris celebrate and jump on the cage before the fight was stopped? Then almost get KOd.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


**** Yeah he did! One of my most favourite things that has ever happened in MMA :laugh:




















also found this when i was looking for that gif :laugh:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Did Paul Harris celebrate and jump on the cage before the fight was stopped? Then almost get KOd.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh yeah, that was awesome. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> **** Yeah he did! One of my most favourite things that has ever happened in MMA :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one then. I submit that as both the best and worst celebrations.

Have you seen the meme of Paul Harris that is the pictute of him doing his crazy flex post fight and it says "I lay....and you pray for your legs."?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


>


That's the one I was on about 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SideWays222 said:


> Lol wtf
> 
> That guy definitely watches Anime.
> 
> ...


I have the guy in my sig for the majority of my time here and people didn't even see his KO? Lol

Best watch my compilation video I made in college so...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-35biwOrPI


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Some really good ones in here guys. Paul Daley one was hilarious. Palahres one i completely forgot about. It is clearly hands down winner for most unitentionally funny.

Pretty sure he was in Strike force at the time, but if anyone can find a gif of Big foot silva doing a cartwheel, they are getting rep. Def one of my favourite.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I have the guy in my sig for the majority of my time here and people didn't even see his KO? Lol
> 
> Best watch my compilation video I made in college so...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-35biwOrPI


What happened to that lunatic anyway? He was coming along nicely and then nothing for a while.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> What happened to that lunatic anyway? He was coming along nicely and then nothing for a while.


When you find out, he might make his way back into my sig 

He was supposed to fight in Bellator a few months back and got injured, his inactivity is infuriating!


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Thiago Cutthroat Silva


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Eder Jones vomiting after his win was... remarcable.

Warning, not for everyone


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Walter said:


> Eder Jones vomiting after his win was... remarcable.
> 
> Warning, not for everyone


His opponent was lucky that it didn't happen from the mount.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I have the guy in my sig for the majority of my time here and people didn't even see his KO? Lol
> 
> Best watch my compilation video I made in college so...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-35biwOrPI


When i watched that highlight his name automatically sounded familiar to me and then i think it was cause it was in your sig.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Unforgettable moment...*


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I'll up you one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well of course THAT was just a douchebag move because I hate Jones. 

**** you, Jones!


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ryan Jimmo's big gay robot after he KO'ed Perosh has to be one of the worst things I've ever seen, post fight celebration or otherwise.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I enjoyed Pulver celebrating his win with Hughes. Can't find the video. Jose Aldo making Dana shit his pants by running into the crowd was pretty awesome as well. 
Not a celebration but Forrest post fight vs Anderson has to go down as the worst post fight reaction of all time. I don't think anyone has looked at Griffin the same since.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Voiceless said:


>


That was hilarious :laugh::laugh:


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I got to say, it was something special to see Gustafsson botch a somersault and then give the crowd the nazi salute! Way to celebrate, Alex!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


>


This is undoubtedly the best EVER. Fcking incredible the way he does that.

Michael Venom Page folks, remember the name, the next goat.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Well we can add this to the list now.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

One of the coolest was actually not in the UFC although he did fight very briefly in it. Considering Gilbert's past history of dirty fighting it was an absolute 180 show of class which is a rarity these days. You have to admire that.


----------

